# Ice cream



## cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone into making ice cream.....My wife and I have had the Wynter ICM-200LS for a few months and so far we have done batches of vanilla, peach, banana and eggnog ice cream.....The vanilla and eggnog turned out the best of the batch, the peach was decent but since its not the season for peaches we ended up using frozen and the texture just wasn't quite there.....the banana was pretty good but needed to let them ripe a bit longer. I'm finding if your using fresh fruit let it ripen a bit longer for the proper texture. Looking forward in doing some raspberry and strawberry ice cream with some type of chocolate. There are a few learning curves when making the ice cream like don't over churn or it doesn't come out as smooth and creamy if you like that texture, if you churn too much its texture is a bit more icy. The machine has a cooling system built in so there is no pre-freezing the mixing bowl, just add the ingredients, set the timer and go about 40-50 minutes depending on the texture your after. This week were going to try something with booze in it so decided on banana and rum, sort of a banana fosters spin.....


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

try red wine


----------



## bkultra (Jan 29, 2018)

or black pepper


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 29, 2018)

Careful with the alcohol as it doesn't freeze. You could end up with a runny mess with large ice crystals. I've been more successful with say a rum extract as opposed to actual rum for example. If you search the forums I'm pretty sure you can find a thread about ice cream where I posted a few really good recipes.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 29, 2018)

Pumpkin is delicious.


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

bacon


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 29, 2018)

I found my basic vanilla recipe. You can simply steep in different flavors.

Basic vanilla ice cream base.


Milk 2 liters
Cream at 35% 700 grams
bourbon vanilla beans 5
sugar 560 grams
atomized glucose 140 grams
non fat milk powder 200 grams
ice cream stabilizer 12 grams
egg yolks 360 grams

Blend all ingredients with immersion blender then vacuum seal in a bag.

Set water bath for 185 degrees fahrenheit. Drop the bag in the water and immediately change the temperature to 179.6 degrees. Cook for 30 minutes. Chill in an ice bath. Once cool, strain through a chinois then blend with immersion blender to further release the flavor of the vanilla beans. Let base mature for 4 hours in the fridge then churn in your ice cream maker or freeze in pacojet containers to be spun the next day.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> or black pepper


x2. Way, way better then one would anticipate.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 29, 2018)

I've done pink peppercorn with great success.


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

Pink peppercorns and brandied dark cherries sounds yummy, I would add taragon in the cherry braise tho.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 29, 2018)

Strawberry, basil, and black pepper if we are going that route


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

How about balsamic beef au jus and green peppercorn? &#128526;


----------



## JaVa (Jan 29, 2018)

Oldie but goodie is green tea ice cream. 

Crispy bacon and chocolate works a treat. 

Vanilla with strawberry sorbet and blue cheese won an ice cream making comprtition here a few years back. 

Pineaple and mint is a personal favourite.


----------



## cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Careful with the alcohol as it doesn't freeze. You could end up with a runny mess with large ice crystals. I've been more successful with say a rum extract as opposed to actual rum for example. If you search the forums I'm pretty sure you can find a thread about ice cream where I posted a few really good recipes.



Good point.....


----------



## cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

After getting the machine and checking different recipes its amazing the variety of ingredients people use......many I would have never have considered using like bacon, pepper. The Pumkin mentioned above sounds good.


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

Cotton candy + gin


----------



## cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

This is one were going to make shortly......Cherry & cream cheese ice cream

*Ingredients:*

2 eggs, lightly beaten
1-1/4 cups sugar
2-1/2 cups half-and-half cream, divided
12 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon peel
2 cups pitted sweet cherries, quartered


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Strawberry, basil, and black pepper if we are going that route



I do love basil ice cream. Strawberry and bay leaf is another excellent combination.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2018)

Agree fresh tree ripe peach is awesome. Brings back memories as a little kid in Virginia. My uncle had a couple cows and a well tended peach orchard. We had a hand crank wood bucket ice crème maker. Remember brain freeze too:O


----------



## mille162 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have the Delonghi gm6000 gelato machine. Rarely make the same ice cream twice as there are just too many flavors to try...however I do make a champagne sorbet often. Its the perfect pallet cleanser between dishes as well as light after dinner treat. Eat by itself or serve in a flute with a shot midori or chambord over top.

There are lots or recipes out there, but I found the ones that work best dont use the corn syrup. The versions with egg whites are not good for using in drinks but does come out great for pallet cleanser served in a small scoop.


----------



## mise_en_place (Feb 3, 2018)

Basil and black pepper is an excellent flavor combination, in my opinion.

I like to steep basil and black pepper in a dairy mixture, add sugar, churn. Lack of eggs really allows you to taste the basil and pepper.


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 4, 2018)

You can replace egg yolk with Basic Texturas and Xanthan for better flavor and that makes the ice cream melt slower/cleaner.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 12, 2018)

https://jenis.com/

Check out Jeni. I have her books, cornstarch and cream cheese in it. Really good.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been thinking about buying a machine to make coconut milk based ice cream and sorbet. It is almost impossible to find coconut sorbet that does not have coconut flakes mixed in.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I've been thinking about buying a machine to make coconut milk based ice cream and sorbet. It is almost impossible to find coconut sorbet that does not have coconut flakes mixed in.


We've made a killer coconut milk/ lime sorbet in our home machine a few times. The recipe is in an ice cream book; if interested, I can take a pic and email it to you in a day or two.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 29, 2018)

That would be cool. What brand is your ice cream maker?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 30, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> We've made a killer coconut milk/ lime sorbet in our home machine a few times. The recipe is in an ice cream book; if interested, I can take a pic and email it to you in a day or two.


Was this inspired by Reservoir Dogs? &#128513;


----------

